# A few of my sketches...



## Artograph (Mar 4, 2009)

***************//


----------



## Jaszek (Mar 5, 2009)

pretty nice, eh? lol


----------



## Eldrich (Mar 5, 2009)

nice, you have very good curved lines defining the features.  My sketches only look normal when i blur them into oblivion by adding more shading.


----------

